# Possible to Over tighten a headset?



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I was recently replacing my fork. When I tightened my headset, it started to make a rubbing noise when I got it really tight and turned the handle bars. So, I backed off a bit on the headset. Now, I think it's a little loose because the fork rattles a little over bumps. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes it's possible to overtighten a headset, and yes it possible to make it too loose. 

You know you hit the sweet spot if there's no play and you can put your bike on the stand at an angle (front wheel dive position) and turn the handlebars, and they recenter to the middle by themselves. 

At that point. That's perfect.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

SM-Rider said:


> I was recently replacing my fork. When I tightened my headset, it started to make a rubbing noise when I got it really tight and turned the handle bars. So, I backed off a bit on the headset. Now, I think it's a little loose because the fork rattles a little over bumps. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't mention whether you have a threaded or threadless, or the steps you are using and what you are trying to make 'really tight', so it's impossible to say whether you've done something inherently wrong, or whether there are problems with your setup, making proper adjustment tougher than it needs to be. Here's a little light reading to help figure things out:

Park Tool Headset help


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips people. I have to remember to visit the Park Tools and Sheldon Brown sites more often.

BTW... it is a threadless headset.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

If you over tighten you can cause premature wear to the bearings.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

SM-Rider said:


> Thanks for the tips people. I have to remember to visit the Park Tools and Sheldon Brown sites more often.
> 
> BTW... it is a threadless headset.


One other note: let's hope not, but if at some point someone really tightened down hard on the adjusting screw, it's possible to trash the bearings such that it's impossible to correctly adjust them again. Headset / bearing replacements aren't the worst or most expensive jobs, but still, you'd rather not. Hopefully, you've simply not found the sweet spot.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*For what it's worth..*



danl1 said:


> One other note: let's hope not, but if at some point someone really tightened down hard on the adjusting screw, it's possible to trash the bearings such that it's impossible to correctly adjust them again. Headset / bearing replacements aren't the worst or most expensive jobs, but still, you'd rather not. Hopefully, you've simply not found the sweet spot.



Last week while on a ride my front wheel felt real squirrely. I thought at first I had a flat tire. I stopped and did some checks and noticed that my adjusting screw had worked loose. I did a on-the-road headset adjustment. When I got home I checked my headset (something was not right). Two bearings were missing from the bottom bearing retainer and the upper race cover is cracked. I don't know how long it's been like that. It's on my old bike that I seldom ride. I presume this happened as I overtightened the adjusting screw. The good thing is all I needed was a few parts, not whole new headset.

I


----------

